# Hard Drive upgrade success, except backgrounds?



## Ben_Jamin75 (Dec 18, 2003)

My initial upgrade of my TiVoHD hard drive didn't go so smoothly, PC issues.... couldn't even finish booting with my original drive anymore.

I got a hold of a new TiVoHD and used mfscopy to fix my original drive.
I went through guided setup and the software upgrades and got back to my "pre-upgrade" state.

Then I used mfscopy to upgrade from my fixed original drive to a 1 TB drive.
My Tivo boots up, the menus work etc. except there isn't an opening "movie" and none of the menus have background graphics, Live TV is in the background.
(Which is actually really annoying, and hard to read).

Any thoughts on *WHY* this happened, and *HOW TO FIX?*

*** Fixed the problem. See post below for info if interested.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Did you let it connect to the Tivo service to update?

Maybe an update will correct matters.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

IIRC this is due to a bad copy or source.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

It would help if you post your procedure here. Missing backgrounds is usually a missing
-f 9999
in the mfsbackup command.


----------



## Ben_Jamin75 (Dec 18, 2003)

dwit said:


> Did you let it connect to the Tivo service to update?
> 
> Maybe an update will correct matters.


I let the "fixed" original drive update before I upgraded to the 1 TB drive. It has connected and downloaded guide data, but no software updates yet.



wscannell said:


> It would help if you post your procedure here. Missing backgrounds is usually a missing
> -f 9999
> in the mfsbackup command.


I used the mfscopy option in winmfs (from mfslive.org). It's all point and click.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

You're missing the loopset videos. They rarely change between updates, and fixing without reimaging is quite difficult. I wonder what went wrong if you just used winmfs. Spike's software has been quite reliable for me.


----------



## Ben_Jamin75 (Dec 18, 2003)

Well I've learned a lot in this process.

When I "fixed" my original drive the first time, I did a truncated backup of the fresh drive and restored it to mine. Since the restore didn't overwrite the whole hard drive, the backgounds were still on the drive. There's something in the MFS file system (that I don't fully understand) where it knew where the backgrounds WERE stored, but the copy didn't bring them over. (If that makes any sense).

To fix, i did mfscopy from the virgin drive to both my "original" drive, and then to my 1TB drive. Both booted up (separately) with software version 8.1.7a, with backgrounds etc.

My plan had been to get my cablecard working with my original stock drive, then mfscopy to the 1tb drive; so i wouldn't have to deal with the cable company if i had a drive failure. Oh well. It's done, the cable card is finally working again, and I have 144 HD hours / 1367 SD hours.


----------



## OvrrDrive (Dec 14, 2004)

I just did an instantcake backup last night and noticed the same thing. After I let it connect to tivo service, and then forced another update, and completed guided setup the movie just started playing on its own.


----------

